
Virginia school district considers ban on cross-dressing - jalbertbowden
http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/02/10/10374850-virginia-school-district-considers-ban-on-cross-dressing#.TzaPU4065v8.hackernews
======
bediger
What a load or rubbish. This is clearly just another move by autocratic school
administrators to allow the administrators to discriminate and punish certain
students. It's a lot like the "no gang uniforms" rules 10 or 15 years ago. If
you read those in isolation, you'd say, "Wow, they're going to ban the Letter
Club and the cheerleaders?" But of course, the rules are very selectively
applied, and DON'T APPLY to children of wealthy parents, conformists and suck-
ups. Rules against certain kinds of clothing only get applied to people who
for whatever reason, fall outside the Circle of Insiders.

